# 3 wheeling with 2 pumps 4 dumps



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

If I wired a 10 switch box up like it shows in the tech section of layitlow...why couldnt I 3wheel? Couldnt I just raise the rear, then dump one of the corners?


Got a question about the power wire goin to my switches too... my dumps say 12volts on them so would i run 12volts to my switches instead of 24volts or do the accumax solenoids need 24volts to work?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

U need to run your power off of 24 volts. the second positve battery terminal. And with a g-body you need at least 3 pumps to do a standing three, you should be able to do 3 wheel motion with two pumps


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

WHy doesnt two pumps work for a standing three? its basically the same way of doin a 3wheel with 3 pumps...you just dump one side instead of raising the other. And why do I need to run 24v for my power when the dumps say 12v? do the solenoids need 24v to work?

im just tryin to learn how this stuff works before I put it all togethr...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 02:24 AM~11766926
> *WHy doesnt two pumps work for a standing three? its basically the same way of doin a 3wheel with 3 pumps...you just dump one side instead of raising the other. And why do I need to run 24v for my power when the dumps say 12v? do the solenoids need 24v to work?
> 
> im just tryin to learn how this stuff works before I put it all togethr...
> *


WHY , don't you just follow the rule book and do whats time tested.. :cheesy: 

2 pumps can do a standing 3 if done right all day. got to have weight just right.. maybe chains lots of factors..


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 3 2008, 04:41 AM~11767197
> *WHY , don't you just follow the rule book and do whats time tested.. :cheesy:
> 
> 2 pumps can do a standing 3 if done right all day. got to have weight just right.. maybe chains lots of factors..
> *


A buddy of mine had a Monte w/ 1 pump, it would power three!!


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

well damn...why the hell buy another pump when it could work with two? waste of money


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 01:52 AM~11766712
> *If I wired a 10 switch box up like it shows in the tech section of layitlow...why couldnt I 3wheel? Couldnt I just raise the rear, then dump one of the corners?
> Got a question about the power wire goin to my switches too... my dumps say 12volts on them so would i run 12volts to my switches instead of 24volts or do the accumax solenoids need 24volts to work?
> *


Both of these Regals built by me have 2-Pumps with 8-Batts and Stand-3...
-The Regal on the left has 2-Pumps/5-Dumps.
-The Regal on the right has 2-Pumps 3-Dumps.

Neither of them have chains or a bridge but still stand three all day!


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 3 2008, 02:52 PM~11771598
> *Both of these Regals built by me have 2-Pumps with 8-Batts and Stand-3...
> -The Regal on the left has 2-Pumps/5-Dumps.
> -The Regal on the right has 2-Pumps 3-Dumps.
> ...


Have any pics of the setups?
Im tryin to think of how you plumbed the setup in the regal with 2 pumps 3 dumps...

TTT!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Its all in the setup, you can do a standing 3 with 2 pumps, but with 3 pumps and a chainbridge you will get a higher 3 wheel, you will need a minimum of 8 batts to get a 2 pump 4 dump setup the to a standing 3. And a full tank of gas :biggrin: Having 10 switches means nothing, get 4 on the dash and be done with it.


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

If I had 2 pumps 5 dumps, would I still need 8 batts atleast to do a standing 3?

BTW!!! Anybody know the answer to my switch wiring question?


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 05:24 AM~11766926
> *WHy doesnt two pumps work for a standing three? its basically the same way of doin a 3wheel with 3 pumps...you just dump one side instead of raising the other. And why do I need to run 24v for my power when the dumps say 12v? do the solenoids need 24v to work?
> 
> im just tryin to learn how this stuff works before I put it all togethr...
> *


using 2 pumps and three pumps will 3 completly different. unless you have the weight right and or dumps setup right you will not stand three. a 3 pump will power up for three. the only way for a 2 pump setup to do that is it will take 2 extra dumps (1 for each side). and you run 24v so that the noids and dumps work faster. at 12v the dumps might not have enough power to open when there is pressure on the line


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 04:31 PM~11771871
> *Anybody know the answer to my switch wiring question?
> *


Run 24 volts


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 3 2008, 03:33 PM~11771890
> *Run 24 volts
> *


This wont burn out my dump solenoids or anything?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 04:36 PM~11771916
> *This wont burn out my dump solenoids or anything?
> *


No only if your switch sticks in the down position and you dont notice it, i have seen dumps burn up from that but not from normal use.


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

I think im just gonna do a 2 pump 5 dump setup....cuz i already have the extra dump and it seems like it will be easier to do a standing 3 with that extra dump according to you guys. I'll post up my diagrams in alittle bit of what i wanna do.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

3 wheeling doesnt matter how many pumps or dumps or switches you have ,its quite simpe you need a way to dump each rear corner individualy and enough weight to out weigh the corner your trying to lift off the floor its that simple ,if you havent got the weight to do it then you will need to start adding chains and either another rear pump or a lock of valve so you can lift each side independantly ,or more weight in the rear corners my old cutty had 8 batts and 2 pumps with 5.7 diesel v8 and it would roll a 3 all day but wouldnt stand a 3 due to the motor weighing like a million lbs lol


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

what about on a 64 impala? just pick one up with 2 pumps 4 dumps 6 batts 14s in the rear. will that work for standing 3? i tryed dropping one rear corner but it didint do much.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Oct 3 2008, 05:11 PM~11772189
> *what about on a 64 impala? just pick one up with 2 pumps 4 dumps 6 batts 14s in the rear. will that work for standing 3? i tryed dropping one rear corner but it didint do much.
> *


Should with 8 if placed right


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 04:23 PM~11771815
> *Have any pics of the setups?
> Im tryin to think of how you plumbed the setup in the regal with 2 pumps 3 dumps...
> 
> ...


2-Pump/3-Dump is plummed just like any regular setup... 1-Dump to the Front and 2-Dumps to the Rear...
see pic below:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 3 2008, 04:28 PM~11771862
> *Its all in the setup, you can do a standing 3 with 2 pumps, but with 3 pumps and a chainbridge you will get a higher 3 wheel, you will need a minimum of 8 batts to get a 2 pump 4 dump setup the to a standing 3. And a full tank of gas :biggrin: Having 10 switches means nothing, get 4 on the dash and be done with it.
> *


I don't think a third pump or a chain bridge will get you any higher than this unless you go with bigger cylinders out back  

Here's a pic 2-Pump/5-Dump/8-Batts with 12" Rear Cylinders (_*NO*_ Chains & _*NO*_ Bridge):


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 01:08 PM~11770696
> *well damn...why the hell buy another pump when it could work with two? waste of money
> *


No doubt, that second pump is just wasted pretty much.... (MINES) No need for the rear to be that quick..... Right?


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

Heres my plans for now...










I have a 3.8L V6...so you guys think this setup would let me stand 3 if I raised the rear then dumped one corner?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 06:22 PM~11772644
> *Heres my plans for now...
> 
> 
> ...


Doubtful


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 3 2008, 05:55 PM~11772469
> *I don't think a third pump or a chain bridge will get you any higher than this unless you go with bigger cylinders out back
> 
> Here's a pic 2-Pump/5-Dump/8-Batts with 12" Rear Cylinders (NO Chains & NO Bridge):
> ...


My bigbody 3 wheeled about 4 inches higher with a chainbridge, same size cylinders


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 06:22 PM~11772644
> *Heres my plans for now...
> 
> 
> ...


What you putting it in a cutty? if so... a G-body with V6 2-pump/6-batt and 4-dump to the rear will stand 3 but if you only run 2-dumps to the rear you wont stand... only roll... also you need at least 12's in the rear and your front has to stand as tall as possible... also when doing your rack (3 and 3) make sure you place the batts as close as you can to the quarters and as far back as you can to the tail lights... every milimeter counts :biggrin: 

Although I love G-Body's with 8 or 9 across the back :yes:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

what do yall mean 2 pump with 5 dumps???


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 3 2008, 06:24 PM~11772677
> *My bigbody 3 wheeled about 4 inches higher with a chainbridge, same size cylinders
> *


Apples and oranges... caddys have longer quarters than G-Bodys... transfer of weight is different  thats why 1964 and older Impala's three so good... it's the long quarters that help :yes: 

Please test my theory against another G-Body


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Oct 3 2008, 06:33 PM~11772762
> *what do yall mean 2 pump with 5 dumps???
> *


Front Pump with 1-Dump and Rear Pump with 4-Dumps...
Here's a picture of Rear w/4 Dumps:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 07:22 PM~11772644
> *Heres my plans for now...
> 
> 
> ...


You really only need 2 solenoids between each pump and bank of batteries for the setup pictured. The grey wire in your diagram needs to be hooked up to positive terminal of the 2nd battery in the bank(above where it hooked up in the picture). It's also a good idea to put an inline fuse holder with a 15amp fuse within 10" of where you hook it up just in case the wire ever gets pinched in the car, then the fuse will blow rather than start things on fire.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 3 2008, 06:38 PM~11772806
> *Apples and oranges... caddys have longer quarters than G-Bodys... transfer of weight is different    thats why 1964 and older Impala's three so good... it's the long quarters that help  :yes:
> 
> Please test my theory against another G-Body
> *


I know that bro, but 3 pumps and a chain bridge still pulls your car up higher non the less, G-body or Bigbody


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 3 2008, 06:41 PM~11772834
> *Front Pump with 1-Dump and Rear Pump with 4-Dumps...
> Here's a picture of Rear w/4 Dumps:
> 
> ...


Thats the way to go for sure if you want to 3 with 2 pumps.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 3 2008, 08:41 PM~11772834
> *Front Pump with 1-Dump and Rear Pump with 4-Dumps...
> Here's a picture of Rear w/4 Dumps:
> 
> ...



so that means that you have 2 dumps to each rear cylinder??
resulting in a faster drop??
just asking ive never seen or heard of anything like that...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Oct 3 2008, 06:46 PM~11772881
> *so that means that you have 2 dumps to each rear cylinder??
> resulting in a faster drop??
> just asking ive never seen or heard of anything like that...
> *


No it allows you to control each side like you have 2 pumps to the rear


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 3 2008, 08:48 PM~11772896
> *No it allows you to control each side like you have 2 pumps to the rear
> *


tru..thanks for the info


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 3 2008, 05:32 PM~11772756
> *What you putting it in a cutty? if so... a G-body with V6 2-pump/6-batt and 4-dump to the rear will stand 3 but if you only run 2-dumps to the rear you wont stand... only roll... also you need at least 12's in the rear and your front has to stand as tall as possible... also when doing your rack (3 and 3) make sure you place the batts as close as you can to the quarters and as far back as you can to the tail lights... every milimeter counts  :biggrin:
> 
> Although I love G-Body's with 8 or 9 across the back  :yes:
> *


Yeah its a 81 cutty...and i'll be using 14s in the rear. So you think it'll 3wheel while driving straight down a road with 2 dumps to the rear pump?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 4 2008, 12:38 AM~11773254
> *Yeah its a 81 cutty...and i'll be using 14s in the rear. So you think it'll 3wheel while driving straight down a road with 2 dumps to the rear pump?
> *


with blocker/dumps .. and or second pump .. maybe a chain bridge and the weight right .. possibly 

next question are you wrapping the frame? if not you wont three very long and the frame will flex crack and twist , and ultimately break ,,

p.s. i wasnt going to hop it either :uh:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

It all comes down to weight transfer. My sons cutty we built has three pumps, 12 inch cylinders and a chain bridge. It will hold three all day long. A friends regal is running 2 pumps, four dumps, 16 inch cylinders and NO chain bridge and it will also hold three all day. 

If you go to the 16's, be prepared to go to a slip yoke and adjustable arms.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Oct 3 2008, 06:11 PM~11772189
> *what about on a 64 impala? just pick one up with 2 pumps 4 dumps 6 batts 14s in the rear. will that work for standing 3? i tryed dropping one rear corner but it didint do much.
> *


try lockin the whole car up and dumping a side then hit the front switch my 63 comes right up on 3 when i do this . and i have 2 pumps 14" cylinders in the back 8 batts but it stood 3 all day even when it had just 6 in it. 1st try dumpin it on 3 and have someone push that corner down see if it stays on 3. 


















1. lock the front and back all the way up.
2. hit the left switch makin the driver side dump (if you only have F,B,S,S, dump the rear left and the front at the same it should dump it on it side)
3.hit the front switch up so it will fill in the cylinder thats down. before i hit the front switch i like to hold my rear left down while i hit the front switch


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

turning the steering wheel to the side u wanna get it up on 3 helps also


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

man id be happy as hell to sit like that 63. that cars bad. thx.


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

Im gonna do a wrap thats quite abit better than the average partial wrap but it wouldnt be considered a full wrap... and I think im just gonna go with two pumps 4 dumps and see if it'll 3wheel and if it doesnt, I'll add a 3rd pump later.


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

I jumped right to the end of your topic didn't want to read everything. This has problably been mentioned. You need to have strong springs in the rear. If your coils are not fat. I dont care how many pumps how many dumps how many switches. You need weight as far back as you can get it. More batteries the better and STRONG spings. Lock it up and dump one rear, if the other rear sping is week it wont hold the ass up. Good luck


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

You need to have strong springs in the rear. If your coils are not fat. ???

Now how strong are you talking


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

softer spring will let you three higher. why would you want the dumped corner to be held up by a stiffer spring? any idea how stiff a 1 ton spring is on the lifted side when a 16" cylinder is compresing it???

you only need 2 pumps,6 batts, full tank to get a v6 cutty to stand 3.

lift all 4 corner, dump one whole side,then hit the rear again til it locks all the way up on the lifted side,dump all the pressure out of the lower side again then lift the whole front.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 3 2008, 04:55 PM~11772469
> *I don't think a third pump or a chain bridge will get you any higher than this unless you go with bigger cylinders out back
> 
> Here's a pic 2-Pump/5-Dump/8-Batts with 12" Rear Cylinders (NO Chains & NO Bridge):
> ...


NEW YEARS I CANT WAIT


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 6 2008, 07:21 PM~11796177
> *NEW YEARS I CANT WAIT
> *


*Yup!!! probably gonna bring my Caddy out...* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

So if I have 14" cylinders, I need to get a slip yoke? but I wouldnt have to if I had 12" cylinders right?


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 6 2008, 10:47 PM~11799045
> *So if I have 14" cylinders, I need to get a slip yoke? but I wouldnt have to if I had 12" cylinders right?
> *


Can anybody answer this?
Also what about drop mounts? would I need them with 12's like I would with 14's?


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 4 2008, 05:25 PM~11778372
> *Im gonna do a wrap thats quite abit better than the average partial wrap but it wouldnt be considered a full wrap... and I think im just gonna go with two pumps 4 dumps and see if it'll 3wheel and if it doesnt, I'll add a 3rd pump later.
> *



Keep everyone posted on ya whip, I wanna see if 2 pumps 4 dumps will make a G-body stand 3 too Good Luck!!!


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 8 2008, 08:28 AM~11810893
> *Keep everyone posted on ya whip, I wanna see if 2 pumps 4 dumps will make a G-body stand 3 too Good Luck!!!
> *


I will... I'll probably do a build up thread with tons of pics. But i'd like to get the answers to my questions before I start :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 10:15 AM~11811218
> *I will... I'll probably do a build up thread with tons of pics. But i'd like to get the answers to my questions before I start  :biggrin:
> *



I SEEN THAT BEFORE ON MY HOMEBOYS REGAL !!  
ILL TRY TO LOOK FOR THE PICS !


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 8 2008, 09:28 AM~11810893
> *Keep everyone posted on ya whip, I wanna see if 2 pumps 4 dumps will make a G-body stand 3 too Good Luck!!!
> *


As I posted earlier you *can* stand-3 on V6 G-Body with 2-Pumps/4-Dumps or 2-Pumps/3-Dumps...
The Regal on the right is plummed 1-Pump/1-Dump (front) and 1-Pump/2-Dump (rear)... and stands-3 all day! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 8 2008, 04:25 PM~11815306
> *As I posted earlier you can stand-3 on V6 G-Body with 2-Pumps/4-Dumps or 2-Pumps/3-Dumps...
> The Regal on the right is plummed 1-Pump/1-Dump (front) and 1-Pump/2-Dump (rear)... and stands-3 all day!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


wow smooooth :0


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 8 2008, 05:25 PM~11815306
> *As I posted earlier you can stand-3 on V6 G-Body with 2-Pumps/4-Dumps or 2-Pumps/3-Dumps...
> The Regal on the right is plummed 1-Pump/1-Dump (front) and 1-Pump/2-Dump (rear)... and stands-3 all day!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 8 2008, 04:25 PM~11815306
> *As I posted earlier you can stand-3 on V6 G-Body with 2-Pumps/4-Dumps or 2-Pumps/3-Dumps...
> The Regal on the right is plummed 1-Pump/1-Dump (front) and 1-Pump/2-Dump (rear)... and stands-3 all day!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thats not the question I was asking... 

Check out Post #48


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 6 2008, 10:47 PM~11799045
> *So if I have 14" cylinders, I need to get a slip yoke? but I wouldnt have to if I had 12" cylinders right?
> *


yes with 14s. you dont have to with 12s, but its better if you do.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 08:24 AM~11810863
> *Can anybody answer this?
> Also what about drop mounts? would I need them with 12's like I would with 14's?
> *


you dont need drop mounts with 12s. this is my car with 12s. i dont have drop mounts, but i do have a slip yoke.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 3 2008, 05:45 PM~11772393
> *2-Pump/3-Dump is plummed just like any regular setup... 1-Dump to the Front and 2-Dumps to the Rear...
> see pic below:
> 
> ...


OUCH running pressure threw the dump! that aint gona last long.


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

I think im gonna stick with the 14's and just get a slip yoke and make drop mounts.... But I'd like to figure some stuff out first (looking through all the posts takes forever and ppl say alot of different stuff)

Do I need a certain size slip yoke? 

Do I need anything else for the slip yoke that i'd need to get?

Wheres the cheapest place to get a good slip yoke?

How much should I drop the upper trailing arms?

This is just gonna be a street car that I 3 wheel and hop alittle


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 08:24 PM~11817075
> *I think im gonna stick with the 14's and just get a slip yoke and make drop mounts.... But I'd like to figure some stuff out first (looking through all the posts takes forever and ppl say alot of different stuff)
> 
> Do I need a certain size slip yoke?
> ...


Dont waste your time on drop mounts.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 07:24 PM~11817075
> *I think im gonna stick with the 14's and just get a slip yoke and make drop mounts.... But I'd like to figure some stuff out first (looking through all the posts takes forever and ppl say alot of different stuff)
> 
> Do I need a certain size slip yoke?
> ...


theres a guy on here who makes slip yokes $150.


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 8 2008, 07:29 PM~11817135
> *Dont waste your time on drop mounts.
> *


Why?... What is there purpose anyways?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 08:50 PM~11817306
> *Why?... What is there purpose anyways?
> *


Get more lift, but they dont allow you to lay as low either.


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, I guess I wont be doing those... Thanks 509Rider!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 08:57 PM~11817376
> *Oh, I guess I wont be doing those... Thanks 509Rider!
> *


No prob its mainly for hoppers who dont care if the car lays in the back


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 07:24 PM~11817075
> *I think im gonna stick with the 14's and just get a slip yoke.... But I'd like to figure some stuff out first (looking through all the posts takes forever and ppl say alot of different stuff)
> 
> Do I need a certain size slip yoke?
> ...


???


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 8 2008, 07:59 PM~11817390
> *No prob its mainly for hoppers who dont care if the car lays in the back
> *


What about extending the trailing arms?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

usually having the 3rd pump is for a standing 3, you can do a rolling 3 with 2 pumps. i have 3 pumps and 4 batts, and the only way i ould get a standing 3 was with chains...


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

Can anybody answer my last two posts on here? :dunno:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 08:04 PM~11817448
> *What about extending the trailing arms?
> *


just get some adjustable trailing arms


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Oct 8 2008, 10:23 PM~11818948
> *just get some adjustable trailing arms
> *


Do I need to get both pairs? Uppers and Lowers?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 08:50 PM~11817306
> *Why?... What is there purpose anyways?
> *


not only that they allow to keep a correct pinion angle with the higher lock up. however unless u chain the ass end you loose ur standing 3 wheel. youll still have a rolling 3 wheel though


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 11:27 PM~11818980
> *Do I need to get both pairs? Uppers and Lowers?
> *



if u want to stand a 3 wheel. best to use just 3 pumps and u dont need adjustable uppers or lowers. u just need individual control over the rear corners. and put in 14's at lowest to get a good standing 3 wheel.. also if u get the chance i would suggest that you box in the inside frame rail that will help keep the 3 wheel standing straight and not looking like a bananna by sagging


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 10:27 PM~11818980
> *Do I need to get both pairs? Uppers and Lowers?
> *


you can get both if you want. or you can just get the uppers.


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

Shit I cant decide what to do... Im gonna use the 14's and a slip yoke, but ppl say I dont need the drop mounts than ppl say I should cuz the pinion angle... WHich is it ? :dunno: And do I NEED the adjustable uppers?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 11:43 PM~11819081
> *Shit I cant decide what to do... Im gonna use the 14's and a slip yoke, but ppl say I dont need the drop mounts than ppl say I should cuz the pinion angle... WHich is it ?  :dunno: And do I NEED the adjustable uppers?
> *



when u do the slip make sure you cut off the same amount of driveline that ur adding back on. now if u dont want to extend the lowers or get extendable lowers u can have 2 more inches cut off the driveshaft then have the slip put on. that will give u the same purpose as if u extended the lowers 2 inches, which is pulling the driveline out 2 extra inches to give u a lil more room for lock up before u start compressing your slip. you just need to decide on what u want to do as far as adjustable lowers or just extending the factory ones. cuz then that will play a role into how much of teh driveline u cut off.


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

Alright thanks...ANd I gotta question about these 14's I have.

They have a spot in them where they got worn down from rubbing the bridge...I think its worn half way in, Are these still usable?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 11:55 PM~11819155
> *Alright thanks...ANd I gotta question about these 14's I have.
> 
> They have a spot in them where they got worn down from rubbing the bridge...I think its worn half way in, Are these still usable?
> *


if your refering to the casing, as long as the worn section isnt a dent in the casing they should be okay. however im sure you may find someone who has and old 14 casing to put the cylinder in. if the dent is in the casing when the cylinder head with the O rings in it will destroy them and youll have a leaky cylinder if it seals at all... even my cylinder casing are a lil worn as well from the rubbing the bridge and they are 3 years old


----------



## Color Coated Cutty (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 8 2008, 08:29 PM~11817135
> *Dont waste your time on drop mounts.
> *


^^^ What he said! :thumbsup: 
Drop mounts can actually make it harder to stand-3 :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 08:01 PM~11816829
> *Thats not the question I was asking...
> 
> Check out Post #48
> *


It's not as simple as a yes you do, or no you dont need a slip for 12"s


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 8 2008, 08:11 PM~11816939
> *OUCH running pressure threw the dump! that aint gona last long.
> *


Ummm... running pressure through the dump will not harm the dump... it will only restrict flow and prevent your car from doing big inches... its ok for a lay and play setup. :yes:

Think about it for a minute... how are 90% of rear pumps plummed... by running pressure through the dumps... :uh:


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 9 2008, 11:27 AM~11822330
> *It's not as simple as a yes you do, or no you dont need a slip for 12"s
> *


Alright...well im just gonna install the 14's and go from there. If I can see I need the slip yoke i'll get it, if I can see I need to extend the upper trailing arms then i'll do that. 

Thanks for all your help though 

How much of an extension should I do for the Upper A-Arms when its just gonna be a street car...I dont want too much butterfly also. 1"?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 9 2008, 01:41 PM~11823029
> *Alright...well im just gonna install the 14's and go from there. If I can see I need the slip yoke i'll get it, if I can see I need to extend the upper trailing arms then i'll do that.
> 
> Thanks for all your help though
> ...


mine are extended 1.5 inches and it drives fine, now funky wear in the tire. if ur putting in a full stack with 1 and 1.5 to 2 turns the cars front stance is fine. if ur running less coil up front when the coils break in the extension is more noticeable at that point.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 8 2008, 06:25 PM~11815306
> *As I posted earlier you can stand-3 on V6 G-Body with 2-Pumps/4-Dumps or 2-Pumps/3-Dumps...
> The Regal on the right is plummed 1-Pump/1-Dump (front) and 1-Pump/2-Dump (rear)... and stands-3 all day!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Any weight in the back


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 9 2008, 04:38 PM~11824754
> *Any weight in the back
> *


nope... just 8-batts... the trick is the way you setup the rear cylinders and arms and to have a good strong stack of coils in the front... yes I said front :0 most people don't realize that the way the front sits will also help or hurt your three... also when laying out your pumps and batterys think of what you want the car to do and use those components to help you 

P.S. I will ignore the weight comment... :twak:


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

I know this doesnt have anything to do with hydros but...
You guys think my car would look weird at all with the wheel wells painted black?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 10 2008, 04:28 PM~11833327
> *I know this doesnt have anything to do with hydros but...
> You guys think my car would look weird at all with the wheel wells painted black?
> 
> ...


No just clean it up before you paint it.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

since i was lazy and read only page one..so if this is a repost sorry.. :biggrin: 
like may say 2 pumps will do a standing three but not as high as a 3 pump set up with a chain bridge or a 2 pump set up plumbed different than a normal 2 pump set up.the normal 2 pmpu set up will take weight to do a standing three since you just lift up the rear witch controls both of the rear up at the same time and then dump on rear corner..you need weight to get it up on 3 ..but....if you do what i did on my old crown vic with 2 pumps 4 dumps and 8 batteries ..my car even with the 8 batteries would not do a standing three with the normal 2 pump 4 dump set up..and if you use a chain bridge you have to ba bale to bring one rear corner up by itself witch a normal 1 pump 2 dump set wont do so you either add a third pump witch most people do or you do what i did since i didnt want to ad another pump...i used the same normal 2 pump 4 dump set upi just changed the plumbing..so instead of having the front pump bring up both the front and then dump either front corner i changed the lines so the front pump hooked to the front left and the rear right..and the rear pump that was for both rears now hooks to the front right and left rear..now with a chain bridge when you hit the front switch that nomally juiced up the front now it would do a standing three on the drivers side up and when you hit the rear switch it did a standing three on the passengers side up.the only bad thing is that you dont have a front and rear up..so i would pan cake it up then dump the corners for all the moves like front down or rear down or side to side..but when i wanted to do a mean standing three i hit the front switch and it sat in three nice...it only took me about 10 minutes to change the lines in the trunk or to put them back to the normal way..


it worked without adding any onther pumps..plus even if you dont have a chain bridge this will do a higher standing 3 than the normal 2 pump 4 dump set up and just dropping the rear corner if you had enough weight...when you can lift up one rear cylinder by itself it will give you a higher 3...



i hope that helps.. :biggrin:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 3 2008, 04:55 PM~11772469
> *I don't think a third pump or a chain bridge will get you any higher than this unless you go with bigger cylinders out back
> 
> Here's a pic 2-Pump/5-Dump/8-Batts with 12" Rear Cylinders (NO Chains & NO Bridge):
> ...


That's how mine sits w/16's and chain'd :0


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

So should I go with two or three solenoids from each bank of batts? (6 batts 2 banks, 36v each pump) :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

rule of thumb............ 1 solenoid for every 2 batteries
i run 2 noids to my rear pump at 36v but people tell me i should run 3 solenoids but after 3 years on the same rear solenoids.... i don't agree


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks... what does everybody else think?


----------



## Its jsut ME (May 20, 2015)

Envious Touch said:


> Both of these Regals built by me have 2-Pumps with 8-Batts and Stand-3...
> -The Regal on the left has 2-Pumps/5-Dumps.
> -The Regal on the right has 2-Pumps 3-Dumps.
> 
> Neither of them have chains or a bridge but still stand three all day!



sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

fo reals


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

4 pumps 8 batt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

8 batts, 2 pumps, 2 dumps.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Silentdawg said:


> View attachment 1719385
> 
> 8 batts, 2 pumps, 2 dumps.



How is your chain bridge set up??


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Not my car anymore but it has 20" telescopics in the rear + the weight of batts n reinforcements.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Damn. Looks good


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

509Rider said:


> No it allows you to control each side like you have 2 pumps to the rear


Why would you need four dumps on the rear pump , when you could do the same thing with two dumps on a a rear pump for the corner corner action? 

What would four dumps on the rear pump do that a rear pump with two dumps cannot?


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

Envious Touch said:


> What you putting it in a cutty? if so... a G-body with V6 2-pump/6-batt and 4-dump to the rear will stand 3 but if you only run 2-dumps to the rear you wont stand... only roll... also you need at least 12's in the rear and your front has to stand as tall as possible... also when doing your rack (3 and 3) make sure you place the batts as close as you can to the quarters and as far back as you can to the tail lights... every milimeter counts :biggrin:
> 
> Although I love G-Body's with 8 or 9 across the back :yes:


Why wouldn't having two dumps on the rear pump stand 3?, and also what would four dumps to the rear benifit if you are only dumping two cylinders?


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

509Lowrider said:


> I think im just gonna do a 2 pump 5 dump setup....cuz i already have the extra dump and it seems like it will be easier to do a standing 3 with that extra dump according to you guys. I'll post up my diagrams in alittle bit of what i wanna do.


How would you plumb 4 dumps to one pump?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Three wheeling is for *******


----------



## MHAWK (Oct 8, 2017)

Marty McFly said:


> Three wheeling is for *******


X2 and new bootys


----------



## bolas42 (Jul 10, 2006)

Envious Touch said:


> I don't think a third pump or a chain bridge will get you any higher than this unless you go with bigger cylinders out back
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic 2-Pump/5-Dump/8-Batts with 12" Rear Cylinders (_*NO*_ Chains & _*NO*_ Bridge):


GADANG, Look at all that trash around and under that regal. If I was the owner I'd say "you better pick your shit up and put in the trash can"


----------

